# Need advice



## campekr (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a piece of equipment that I have been trying to sell on Craigslist & Ebay for a while. I have not had any luck and was wondering if anyone here might have an idea on other places I might list this equipment. Here is a description of what I have. Thanks for any ideas. 

Weather-Rite Make-Up Air Unit. The model # is TOT221VT. Specs are as follows:

CFM 30,000
BTU 2,494,800
HP 25
Voltage 230 3-phase
Temp Rise 77
Natural Gas
Date of Manufature is 9-8-2004
Panel Voltage 120


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

What is it, and what does it have to do with painting?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I saw a 3,600 CFM make up air unit on ebay, and it looks like a unit that supplies heated air to a spray booth.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That would roughly translate to 3,600 CF of supplied air, every minute, to a spray booth that is 400 SF of area, at 9 ft high. There would have to be an exhaust system to evacuate the supplied air if I'm understanding the OP correctly. The one offered in the OP is 8 times the size I found on ebay. 

Does anyone know the average CFM to a spray booth?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

CApainter said:


> Does anyone know the average CFM to a spray booth?


Booths require a minimum of 100 FPM of air flow at the entrance. So the air make up unit the OP has would feed a booth with an opening up to 300 sq ft.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Rcon said:


> Booths require a minimum of 100 FPM of air flow at the entrance. So the air make up unit the OP has would feed a booth with an opening up to 300 sq ft.


Thanks Rcon,

After remembering we had measured the air flow of our spray booth's 12' X 8' filter wall at 200 FPM with 19,200 CFM It doesn't seem so unreasonable to have a 30,000 CFM unit for a larger booth. I'll have to check the CFM of our unit's make up air verses the system's exhaust fan, and also consider the size of the booth.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

So, its a big-ass fan?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> So, its a big-ass fan?


There's a BBQ place here in town with the biggest ceiling fan I've ever seen. I asked the bartender about it and apparently the company who makes them is called Big Ass Fans 

http://www.bigassfans.com/


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

so the verdict is ?

painting contractor selling useful painting related equip or not ?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> so the verdict is ?
> 
> painting contractor selling useful painting related equip or not ?


I would say it's useful as a component of an over all spray booth system. However, there are other considerations that will most likely require local code compliance. So, the buyer should be informed of those needs before purchasing a piece of equipment like this.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

daArch said:


> so the verdict is ?
> 
> painting contractor selling useful painting related equip or not ?


Yes it's painting equipment, though it's industrial. Anyone with a shop and a booth eventually needs an air make up unit, since the air being sucked out of the room needs to come from somewhere. The purpose of an air makeup is to replace that air and maintain positive pressure in the spray room. This unit is also heated which is a good thing to have in the winter or else you're going to have one hell of a cold shop in a hurry with that booth fan on. 

But to answer your question, yes, it is useful (and expensive) painting related equipment.


----------

